# Yellow water wont go away!



## submariner24 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently set up a tank to be a paludarium but after acquiring fish, I decided to turn it to be a full 55g aquarium. I had driftwood in it and it started to let out alit of tannins so I took them out and did three large water changes with added carbon. Water was still yellow but all levels were good so I added more fish hoping the water was turn clear eventually. I trIed Accuclear..nothing, I tried crystal clear following week...nothing. I haven't added the driftwood back because im still boiling it daily and i've run out if ideas since the water levels are good. Could it be any soil trapped in the gravel? PLEASE HELP!

TANK STATS:
3 live plants that get Api leaf zone


FISH:
4 Ghost shrimp
4 Red Mickey Mouse Platy
2 Zebra Family
2 Leopard Dani
1 Pleco
1 Black Mystery Snail
1 Gold Mystery Snail
2 Cherry Barbs
1 Redwag Swordtail
1 Pineapple Swordtail
1 Lemon Tetra
3 Penguin Tetra
1 Tiger barb
1 Albino tiger barb
1 Green tiger barb
1 Kuhli coach
1 Yoyo coach
1 Clown loach
1 Iridescent Shark (Small)

PH- 7.0
AMMONIA -0
NITRITE-0
NITRATE-alittle less than .5

ALSO IF ANYONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS ON ADDITIONAL FISH..


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello sub...

I'm no authority, but I'd at least get the driftwood back in the tank and set up everything the way you want it. The tannic acid won't hurt anything and will go away eventually with large, weekly water changes. If the tank hasn't been running long, then there's a waiting period before the water chemistry settles. As long as your water is safe for the fish, then no worries.

I wouldn't waste time and money on water clearing chemicals, just follow a sound tank maintainence routine and give the tank time to work out the water issue.

I have several 55 G tanks and they've been running for a few years. It seems to me, I had water issues too and just kept up my regular water and filtration work and got my plants and driftwood and decorations in the tank and the water eventually cleared.

B


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The yellow wont hurt a thing. I welcome the tinge in my tanks haha! Anyhow, weekly water changes will help. Depending on the type of wood the tannins may take a very long time before they seep completely out. None of this will hurt the fish. 

I wouldnt add chemicals to the tank to remove it but I have heard purigen pouches placed in the filter will pull some of the color out.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

If it's from the wood, 3 large water changes isn't enough. Depending on the wood, it could leach out over months. Like others have said, it's not harming anything, let it be. If you can't tollerate it, take wood out and allow it to leach out in another container until it's done.


----------



## submariner24 (Aug 20, 2012)

Could it be soil trapped in the gravel?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

submariner24 said:


> Could it be soil trapped in the gravel?


Yep

and almost anything else.

If it is like soil that is floating it should settle out as the tank matures and the floaties become water logged.

I would kill the lights and stop feeding for a while and see if it clears up.


my .02


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds like tannis and as metioned, it will take several months to wash out. Just keep up the water changes and ignore the yellow water for now.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It's just from the wood. If you don't like it, it will eventually clear. I would stop adding any chemicals to try to get clear water. You're likely stressing your fish and adding ANY chemical for things like this is just a bad practice in general. I sure hope with that many fish your tank has gone through the cycle? If not, then this may be contributing to the cloudiness.


----------



## hkenneth (Aug 21, 2012)

I am using Purigen to get rid of tannin and it works pretty well, much better than AC, but if you are still cycling your tank, Purigen might extend the cycling time frame because it will remove most large molecular compounds possessing nitrogen (it won't stop the cycling though).


----------



## fishenthusiast123 (Aug 22, 2012)

i have something to add is that if you have any bark in your water, it could be tanning. with the endless possibilites and the previously stated precautions you too as well as no ammonia level, it shouldnt be an overcrowded tank....also on that though is some fish have certain stress levels and need to be balanced properly, if not then alot of fish are expelling carbon dioxide displacement based on poor pump circulation. if its the wood, your best bet is to go with dried and properly cured driftwood or things of that sort. If you end up doing the weekly water changes i would suggest no more than 25-30 percent the water be changed and see if it clears up. If it progresses, GET BACK TO ME!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That tank if not already over crowded will end up being so once the fish start growing. You never never stock a tank without knowing the adult sizes of the chosen fish. The clown loach will get 12 inchs and a good 6 to 8 inches around. And needs the company of at least 4 of its own kind to thrive. Yoyo loachs will get 4 inches and also need at least 4 more to thrive.

Your barbs with only bieng 3 will get very nippy and aggressive to other fish, they need a school of at least 6 to really be happy and for them to chase among themselves and not stressing them out. The tetras needs larger schools of each kind for natural behavior and the tank isn't big enough for that many. 

What kind of tests are you using? The strips can be very inaccurate. If you are taking them to place like petco or petsmart they use the strips and most of the time are wrong.

If it has been awhile since you took the wood out and have done several water changes the yellow could be caused by something other than wood. You can soak the wood in a bucket for a couple of months changing out the water often. Or you can soak the wood in hot bleach water for a few hours. dump, rinse well then soak in a bucket of double strenght dechlor for a few days changing it out daily.


----------

